
Show HN: Acorn – a back end design tool/low-code platform - virtualbluesky
https://wiki.squirreltechnologies.nz/Acorn:Jobhunt
======
virtualbluesky
Long time HN lurker here - I thought a few people here might find this project
interesting. I guess you could call it a low code platform for the backend, if
low code platforms were accidentally designed from the ground up not to have a
business model :)

The link tries to explain the story, and I'm hoping a few of you might see
what I'm trying to achieve. If acorn could find a community of people wanting
to use it to solve problems I believe it could turn into something quite
beneficial! Apologies for the detail, however. A snappy summary seems to have
defeated me.

